# Récupérer la date du jour en AppleScript



## Combo (22 Juin 2005)

Salut!

Je suis débutant en AppleScript et je cherche à récupérer la date du jour sous la forme suivante : année/mois/jour comme par exemple aujourd'hui 20050622, pour ensuite la concaténer dans une url : www.lesite.com/fichier_20050621.pdf.

Comment faire?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juin 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Je suis débutant en AppleScript et je cherche à récupérer la date du jour sous la forme suivante : année/mois/jour comme par exemple aujourd'hui 20050622, pour ensuite la concaténer dans une url : www.lesite.com/fichier_20050621.pdf.
> 
> ...


`
Tu trouveras la doc sur "current date" ici :

http://developer.apple.com/document...tual/AppleScriptLangGuide/AppleScript.2d.html
Cordialement


----------



## Combo (22 Juin 2005)

Merci pour cet aiguillage!

J'ai presque réussi à le faire, maintenant je ne trouve pas comment concaténer mes éléments annee mois jour puisque c'est considéré comme des entiers plutôt que des caractères.

Je cherche donc à les convertir en string, et je n'ai pas trouver comment faire?

Aussi, je cherche comment écrire un tableau en AppleScript car "set mois to month of theDate" me retourne le nom du mois et pas son numéro. Pour tester mon script j'ai pour l'instant fait une condition du genre : if mois = June then
	set mois to 6
end if

Pour le moment les conditions passent, mais j'aimerais savoir comment faire si un jour j'ai une 50aine d'éléments à vérifier plutôt que 12. une petit tabMois[January, February, March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October, November, December] serait pratique, mais je doute que la syntaxe soit bonne en AppleScript!...

Merci!


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juin 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cet aiguillage!
> 
> J'ai presque réussi à le faire, maintenant je ne trouve pas comment concaténer mes éléments annee mois jour puisque c'est considéré comme des entiers plutôt que des caractères.
> 
> ...



Pour converter en AppleScript utilise "as".

Comme par exemple

set theDate to current date
set jour to (day of theDate) as string

Pour le tableau si "mois" est l'index

set strmois to item mois of {"janvier", "février", "mars", "avril", "mai", "juin", "juillet", "août", "septembre", "octobre", "novembre", "décembre"}

va te donner dans strmois la chaine correspondant à l'index.

Cordialement


----------



## Combo (23 Juin 2005)

Ok merci! Je découvre au fur et à mesure les similitudes et les différences qu'AppleScript présente avec d'autres langages.

Malgré ton aide, je n'arrive pas à récupérer l'index du tableau plutôt que la chaine. J'ai cherché dans la doc et dans des pdf tiers mais il n'y a aucune réponse à tableau et index me retourne tout et n'importe quoi.

Comment faire pour que le script me retourne le numéro d'index plutôt que la chaine auquelle il correspond?

Merci.


----------



## FredoMkb (23 Juin 2005)

Salut 


			
				Combo a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire pour que le script me retourne le numéro d'index plutôt que la chaine auquelle il correspond?


Si tu travails sous Panther ou Tiger, voici une petite fonction (subroutine) dédiée au dates abrégées :


> -- Appel de la fonction
> return sbLaDateFr(true)
> 
> on sbLaDateFr(leSens)
> ...



Voilô


----------

